# Penguins



## edhead2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

I heard on the radio today that it's "National Penguin Appreciation Day"...........so if you all could help me in celebrating by listing one thing you appreciate about penguins!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

why does this post remind me so much of something?


*pokes Chad*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't know? why?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

heehee.. we had a thread going awhile back.. had penguins in it.. I have no clue what we were babbling bout then.. 
We 'do animal stuff' at the studio and outside it too for that matter..   I 'Mooo' they 'arf' .. Chad does the Camel noise.. we do lemming jumps ... landing on each other.. yeah we are quite twisted but it's a good kinda twist :rofl:*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

Haha......so that's where Chad got it from.........it's all making sense....


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yeah we are quite twisted but it's a good kinda twist :rofl:* *



Like Twister twisted good?  I like Twister.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Haha......so that's where Chad got it from.........it's all making sense.... *



Yesh.. he's been assimilated totally *G*
to others.. it's rather frightening how alike he and I are


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

Twister is much fun ~! *snickering*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yesh.. he's been assimilated totally *G*
> to others.. it's rather frightening how alike he and I are  *




Utter clones...*twitch* crazy people there...


Yay! Penguins! *cuddles cute penguin*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

penguins and I are both good dressers and like black.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

*visualizing you with a large egg balanced on your feet* :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *to others.. it's rather frightening how alike he and I are  *



the hell do you mean "to others..."...hell, it frightens me!  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

*very innocent look*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **visualizing you with a large egg balanced on your feet* :rofl: *



I shan't ever be hatching an egg....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

mayhaps not.. but I can still visualize


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

visualize all that you wish...but there shall not be an egg or any other type of offspring...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

a very good thing.. *snickers*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

don't have to tell me that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

Just Reiterating what you iterated.. Yesh


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

hey, I did not iterate...oh..er...hush, you.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

did so.. I heard you.. and I shan't hush.. you hush.. so there..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

....oy.:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

*waffles around*
Peers at Mouse curled up like a snail... Glares out the window at the hounds of the baskerville howling at a siren.. Narrows eyes at Sadie who wishes to join the hoard of beasts..

*Sticks tongue out at Chad*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *a very good thing.. *snickers**




Yesh...mini-Yetti would be frightening


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

...there shan't be no mini-Yeti's......ever...:ticked:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...there shan't be no mini-Yeti's......ever...:ticked: *




shan't be no?  isn't that a double negative?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 22, 2004)

after listening to you at class tonight Miss Muffet.. you don't have any room to criticize


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

Ya got a point there...

*wanders off to crash, thinking about Penguins*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 22, 2004)

the hell would you go to sleep whilst thinking about penguins.....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

Cuz they're dang adorable!


...and dreaming about cute penguins will be a WELCOME change from the messed up dreams i've been having as of late...


----------



## Seig (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *penguins and I are both good dressers and like black.    *


and dumber than a sack of rocks.


----------



## Seig (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I shan't ever be hatching an egg.... *


No, you're more likely to hatch a who.


----------



## Seig (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *visualize all that you wish...but there shall not be an egg or any other type of offspring... *


That's a relief.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *and dumber than a sack of rocks. *




But only penguins can tolerate the cold.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *and dumber than a sack of rocks. *



hey...I'm a step up...I have the IQ of a potted plant...


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 23, 2004)

Penguins are just damn cool,  And my weekend coffee comes out of a Penguin carafe.  There is also a sordid penguin story from college, but that can stay in the past.....


Chad

(Not the Chad referenced above as I do not now and have never resided in West Virginia....)



Oh yeah,, and Opus for those old enough to remember!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Haha......so that's where Chad got it from.........it's all making sense.... *



nothing about him or the MMA group makes much sense, if it does i want to know i haven't figured it out yet and i've known most of them for almost 4 years now


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *penguins and I are both good dressers and like black.    *



you wearing black???  who would have guessed


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *But only penguins can tolerate the cold. *



does that make all of us penguins cause it is really cold here and we're tolerating it


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 24, 2004)

...I'm not tolerating....and we're supposed to get ten inches of...the white stuff tomorrow...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *nothing about him or the MMA group makes much sense, if it does i want to know i haven't figured it out yet and i've known most of them for almost 4 years now *



Just when I thought I had it all figured out you go and tell me I don't .........ahhh, I'm going to quit thinking.  It's taking too much energy.  Energy I need to do fun things that don't require thinking.  Although I can't think of what those things are right now because I'm not thinking.

All I know is that I've been stuck on 33 posts for the past week and no matter how many posts I post, I can't seem to get past 33.  Is there some trick to this?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 25, 2004)

Erin, Don't even try to figure us out   Just when you do, we shall do a quick change and be what you least expect *G*

As for your post count, sure you're stuck on 33, unless you post outside of the Bar and Grill (this is the spot where mindless banter doesn't count ~!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Believe me, I've given up already!  




> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Erin, Don't even try to figure us out   Just when you do, we shall do a quick change and be what you least expect *G* *



Hmm.......I thought only guys did that to me.  But apparently I just can't figure out anyone.....good thing I'm not in psychology!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *this is the spot where mindless banter doesn't count ~! *



I have a mind!~ I think! somewhere, maybe......let me shake it and see if it falls out..........hmm.........I though I had one.........


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

They're so adorable.......I want to keep one in my bathtub.  It's definitely cold enough in here.......my heat bill last month was $200, so I had to turn it down or else I'll end up broke!  Ah, the life of a college student!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Erin, Don't even try to figure us out*



I've told her this before...but does anyone listen to me...nope...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I've told her this before...but does anyone listen to me...nope...:shrug: *



I was supposed to listen to you?  Opps......I thought you were just rambling.......lalalalalalala


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

listen to me...ha...who does that...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Wasn't that my point?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

..you never have a point.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Oh I had a point.  Believe me, I had a point.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

and what was it...?...exactly...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

My point was that noone ever listens to you.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 25, 2004)

...oy......I can't help it...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

You could talk.  And say something interesting.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

tried...doesn't work...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

You never tried with me.  And at least it'd be better than "....." -- what the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

grasshopper here needs a good swat.  :hammer:


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 26, 2004)

So when are we getting back to penguins?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *grasshopper here needs a good swat.  :hammer: *



Ooh, I'm a grasshopper now........they're cute. 

You can swat me from there!! haha.  I shall elude you.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *So when are we getting back to penguins? *



Right now!  Penguins are cute.  What do you think?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Right now!  Penguins are cute.  What do you think? *



Sniugnep   !!!!!!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Sniugnep   !!!!!!!
> *



Is that English?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ooh, I'm a grasshopper now........they're cute.
> 
> You can swat me from there!! haha.  I shall elude you. *




Opps......I meant you "can't". you're too far away!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 26, 2004)

theres a thingy about penguins tonight on discovery or national geographics, can't remember which channel i was watching i'm one of those tv channel flippers...should be interesting though


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

...hrm...don't really wanna watch'em balance eggs or their feet. :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

You're just jealous cause you can't do it.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

wouldn't be too sure about that.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Sniugnep   !!!!!!!
> *



Tis English.. just Penguins backwards


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Tis English.. just Penguins backwards  *



Thank you for making me feel like an idiot!  hehehe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 26, 2004)

not at all 

reminds me of going to Sheetz one night, the cashier grabbed Seig's cup of coffee to be rung up, and it fell over on it's side, luckily the lid was secure.  She promptly giggled nervously saying, "look I almost knocked your coffee over~!"  I looked at her.. replying brightly.. "No you Succeeded in that.. you just didn't spill it... " She looked at me quite aghast .. *snickering*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

hahaha.  Ok, that really made me laugh.  Good one!  Nothing beats a quick wit.


----------



## Seig (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *wouldn't be too sure about that.   *


I'm siding with Chad on this one.  Have you ever seen the size of those feet of his?


----------



## Seig (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *hahaha.  Ok, that really made me laugh.  Good one!  Nothing beats a quick wit. *


That depends on how hard you beat them.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

I got beat with sticks yesterday.  Ow, I'm sore.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm siding with Chad on this one.  Have you ever seen the size of those feet of his? *



I suppose that's not something I usually look at, but I shall start noticing.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *I'm siding with Chad on this one.  Have you ever seen the size of those feet of his? *



least they're not hobit feet...


----------



## Seig (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *least they're not hobit feet... *


Nope. they're yetti feet.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

anyone have a pic of his feet? maybe layer an egg onto them...




I'm waiting for some penguins to come slippy sliding around on campus...most of it IS hilly...*thinks* and they'd get air time on those blasted speed bumps!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *anyone have a pic of his feet? maybe layer an egg onto them...
> *



I'm not even going to ask why someone would waste film taking a picture of THAT.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> I'm waiting for some penguins to come slippy sliding around on campus...most of it IS hilly...*thinks* and they'd get air time on those blasted speed bumps! *



Ooh, let me know when they get there!  That would be worth coming up to see. hehe.  I think I'd steal one and take it home with me and it would be my pet penguin.  And I would name him hmm.....what's a good penguin name?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

I know Kaith will get a kick outta this one


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I'm not even going to ask why someone would waste film taking a picture of THAT.  *



hmmm He is always telling me I need to bring the cam / vid recorder ....


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *
> I know Kaith will get a kick outta this one  *




Yay, Linux!!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *hmmm He is always telling me I need to bring the cam / vid recorder .... *




Now you just need a good reason to blackmail him.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Now you just need a good reason to blackmail him. *



oh I have much 'fodder' I can use to blackmail him.. but the 'issue is..but what has he that I want?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *hmmm He is always telling me I need to bring the cam / vid recorder .... *



not for pictures of feet....weirdos...:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *oh I have much 'fodder'*



...::sigh::...tis all I am....fodder...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...::sigh::...tis all I am....fodder... *



true.. but methinks I shall keep you..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

::Snoopy dance::  ... ...I shan't ever do that again...once in a lifetime thing.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

sitting here giggling... I can 'see' you doing it too   *Priceless ... ...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ooh, let me know when they get there!  That would be worth coming up to see. hehe.  I think I'd steal one and take it home with me and it would be my pet penguin.  And I would name him hmm.....what's a good penguin name? *




What's that penguin's name in Evangelion??? i can't remember!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *sitting here giggling... I can 'see' you doing it too *



...shan't be seeing anything......


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *What's that penguin's name in Evangelion??? i can't remember! *



What's Evangelion?  Does the Linux penguin have a name?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...shan't be seeing anything...... *



Hey you've seen me.. *growls*
'sides.. I have my ways :EG:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *What's Evangelion?  Does the Linux penguin have a name? *



lord....damn city person...oy...Evangelion's an animé....and...dunno if the Linux penguin has a name..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

Penguins would like this weather...

...tess, that snow you speaketh of over the cell hit just as i got in the door. crazyness! so glad i left White Hall when i did!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hey you've seen me.. *growls* *



yes....seen you fall outta that chair....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

Rusty.. it's really fine and looks to be sleetish now.. ack.. I'm soooooo Over it~!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *yes....seen you fall outta that chair....:rofl: *



Harumph.. *Scampers up to you and does my 'Thing'..........


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Rusty.. it's really fine and looks to be sleetish now.. ack.. I'm soooooo Over it~!!! *



Yep, same here...bah...Jefferson County public schools are already cancled tomorrow.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *it's really fine and looks to be sleetish now*



We're getting full blown snow. It's like a blizzard out there.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2004)

indeed...it's snowing like hell here....and people're just flying by in cars....go faster, I say!!  :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

I still don't have a name for my pet penguin!!  Do I get a prize for getting the thread back on topic?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I still don't have a name for my pet penguin!!
> *



Tux


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

*hands you a large cookie*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Tux
> 
> *




Awww......cute!  Thanks!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **hands you a large cookie* *


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _



I meant to say: yum yum yum yum


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

cookies: good. penguins: good. penguins eating cookie or vice versa: weird


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *cookies: good. penguins: good. penguins eating cookie or vice versa: weird *




hmm........vice versa is weirder.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

...weird dreams with penguins...


they're so soft!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 28, 2004)

This thread has officially gone to the birds.


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

Distract them all, shine a light on the wall.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...weird dreams with penguins...
> 
> 
> they're so soft! *



I never thought of penguins as being soft.  Maybe wet, but not soft.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Wet and reeking of herring.  Ewwww!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Distract them all, shine a light on the wall. *



..or throw a penny on the ground...look...something shiny!!  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm glad I'm not attracted to shineys... but I must admit Seig is.. damn.. try to get him past the shineys in the tool dept of Sears.. yeah riiight~!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

...that's because it's tools...tools are required to maintain cars and such...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

pfffts.. *looks out the window at the deadish sable* 

you were saying?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

methinks that job's gonna require more than just tools...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

yeppers.. a tow truck and new engine.. bah


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Distract them all, shine a light on the wall. *




Catch the pixie!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

...a pixie....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 28, 2004)

*Blink*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 28, 2004)

...sorry. everyone knows i'm an idiot...why does the pixie thing envoke such a reaction. ya'all should expect it...

*slinks off*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

because none of us would associate a flashlight shinging on the wall with a pixie....:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 28, 2004)

Seig, 

The light on the wall is a great trick. Ever see a bunch of grown executive types playing games with laser pointers? 


Rusty,

Pixies are just small fairies, and fairies are cool. Just because they (The others) cannot see them, does not mean they do not exist.  

To the voices in my head, 

Quit talking about penguins! I prefered the other messages you delivered.  :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm glad I'm not attracted to shineys... but I must admit Seig is.. damn.. try to get him past the shineys in the tool dept of Sears.. yeah riiight~! *


Oh and like I can get you to walk past Bed, Bath & Beyond.


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Seig,
> 
> The light on the wall is a great trick. Ever see a bunch of grown executive types playing games with laser pointers?
> ...


* 
Several TImes*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Oh and like I can get you to walk past Bed, Bath & Beyond. *



...or Bath & Body Works.....that store is the bane of my existance...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 28, 2004)

Hence, the following comment is from experience 



> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Distract them all, shine a light on the wall. *


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 28, 2004)

> ...or Bath & Body Works.....that store is the bane of my existance...


 I've been blessed with an alergy to strong odors such as perfumes and the like.   No painting of fingernails when dad  is around, no perfume that can be smelled more than a few feet away.  They give me terrific headaches.  More than once I've been able to slink of the the knife shop or a hardware section while the wife and young-uns check out the smelly stuff.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *because none of us would associate a flashlight shinging on the wall with a pixie....:shrug: *




...from a cartoon i saw...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *while the wife and young-uns check out the smelly stuff. *



methinks all females enjoy smelly schtuff...:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *...from a cartoon i saw... *



and who says cartoons don't teach kids anything...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *methinks all females enjoy smelly schtuff...:shrug: *



Mmm........I smell good today.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah...I got up this morning...got dressed...put on my bottle pheromone as Tess called it...and got halfway to the college...called my prof...and promptly turned around...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmm.....I don't know if mine is bottled pheromone or not.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

I like the variety pack of schmelly schtuff Chad got me for Fishmouse.. can schniff differently everyday for a week 
though methinks I likes the sweetpea and white vanilla sugar the best.. the cucumber melon and coconut lime verbena are rather stimulating


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mmmmm.........yum.  I don't have all that variety


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> * are rather stimulating  *



...the fact that you called a scent stimulating worries me.....but then I remember who said it...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

ahhh much you have to learn.. Tis the whole raison d'etre to wearing a scent.. it encompasses the senses.. stimulates, relaxes, or provokes...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...I just do it til saturdays roll around.  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

you're sooooo Gonna get *P'd*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

poked...?


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

*innocent looks*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...ssuuurrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:wink2:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

hey.. everything I do is most innocent.. so *does the stomp*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> * *does the stomp* *



I can so see you doing that in your chair.....:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

*pats my chair.. it gets soooo abused :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

knowing who the owner is...doesn't surprise me...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

ahems.. *knowing look*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...whaaaaaaaa'.....?  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

*scoffs*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

heheheeeeeeeee.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

:rofl:


Thinks mouse would look cute in pengy outfit..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

....need one that says llama...:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

Aren't I a sweetheart ~!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOL:roflmao: :rofl: :lol:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....need one that says llama...:rofl: :rofl: *



There's this petting zoo/animal park thingy in Winchester and they have lots of llamas that you can play with.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

oy...poor sheltered Virginian girl...it's a term from playing many MM online games...ala Counter Strike or Team Fortress... ...not actually talking about a damn llama...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...not actually talking about a damn llama...:rofl: *



But I like llamas.......they're cute and they spit.  There's also a llama farm off of 81 on my way up here from home.  I think I'll get a pet llama to go with my pet penguin and pet man.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...and she's going to keep them all in her bathroom.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmm..........no just the penguin because he (Tux) needs water and ice to survive.  And I'm not freezing my whole house out any more than it already is.  

The llama.......the llama (he needs a name) will be Midnite's new friend and will follow Midnite around everywhere she goes.

The man......well, you can guess where his new home is, but it's not in the bathroom!! that's for sure.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *The man......well, you can guess where his new home is, but it's not in the bathroom!! that's for sure. *



knowing you, you'd keep him in the closet with the vacuum cleaner...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *knowing you, you'd keep him in the closet with the vacuum cleaner...:shrug: *



I'm not that cold hearted!! How dare you think that!!  I'd at least keep him in the closet in my bedroom ~~ it's warmer, bigger, and he could organize my clothes! hehehehe.

Nah, I'd give him the whole house.......He needs to take care of the llama, Tux, and Midnite, and cook dinner, and dust, and iron, and do the laundry, and clean.........


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

and carry around a fan made of fronds....:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Ooooooh. I shall make him do that when I get home.  All night long.  Good idea.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

see...she is keeping him in the closet...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Um.....Chad........I hate to tell you this, but if he is "in the closet" then he's not the man for me. :rofl:  I prefer men you avoid the closet altogether.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...didn't mean he was hiding in the closet...meant that's where you'd store him for later use...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...didn't mean he was hiding in the closet...meant that's where you'd store him for later use...:rofl: *



And what exactly did you have in mind for "later use"? hehehe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

*swats both of ya*

now then.. 

funny thing bout Penguins.. Phillip walks like a penguin ... *Inserts Penguin noise*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *And what exactly did you have in mind for "later use"? hehehe. *



cleaning the bathroom after the penguin's done with it.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * *Inserts Penguin noise* *



And what exactly would that sound like??


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *cleaning the bathroom after the penguin's done with it.  :rofl: *



Chad, I am so glad that you know exactly what men are good for!!! I'm proud of you. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...the only reason wives keep husbands around is for lawn care and car maintainence..:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha.. wanna bet :rofl:

*such innocence you have*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the only reason wives keep husbands around is for lawn care and car maintainence..:shrug: *



And why do husbands keep wives around?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **such innocence you have* *



there _are_ other obvious reasons, but this _is_ a family show...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000
> *And why do husbands keep wives around? *_


_ 

...baking....lots...of baking..._


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

ooh! i still owe ya'all cookies! oops!


*penguin noise* *roll "r" deep in throat* arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

.....that can't be a penguin noise...that's the camel noise...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *But I like llamas.......they're cute and they spit.
> *



my mom wants a llama...


...in 5th grade someone spit on a llama at the sorry excuse for a zoo near my place...llama didnt spit back


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *.....that can't be a penguin noise...that's the camel noise... *



you had to be there

*scoffs*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> 
> 
> ...in 5th grade someone spit on a llama at the sorry excuse for a zoo near my place...llama didnt spit back *



They're supposed to spit.  Maybe it was broke, or even worse, maybe it wasn't a real llama.  ohhhh


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...baking....lots...of baking... *



But I like baking


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

baking is very fun...

...eating the stuff at the end is best!


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yum yum yum yum yum...........if I had a guy that just made me bake all the time, I think I'd enjoy it.......strange.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

indeed that is....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

She stole my 'scoffs'  *harumphs*

Gawd I ache tonight........... damn Jiu Jitsu  hand positions.....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *She stole my 'scoffs'  *harumphs*
> *



well, you stole my beak tonight!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Gawd I ache tonight........... damn Jiu Jitsu  hand positions..... *



ah...toy with the Shepherd class, did ya...?  :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

randy. too!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...rethink that..:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

now listen here you.. you rammed me with your noggin.. I just reacted .. with a parry and hammer fist to your beak.. Oopsie daisy


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

oh yesh indeed.. those silly kids make for good puppets :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...huh...?....oh, and I'm already on the Dark Side...:EG:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

of course you are...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *now listen here you.. you rammed me with your noggin.. I just reacted .. with a parry and hammer fist to your beak.. Oopsie daisy *




*rubs beak*

then seig, and randy tried to dump me in the snow...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



it didn't show up for me  
so neeners


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

oh you're chicken livers


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

:EG:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

men.......


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...the only reason wives keep husbands around is for lawn care and car maintainence..:shrug: *



ha i can do those on my own...i think there is other reasons to keep them


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



should take your own advice:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

hey Fuzzy....


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 29, 2004)

*pounces on chronuss for the hell of it*


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

dude....TMI..


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

yeah right...


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *dude....TMI.. *



We're all doing it.  It's like a new trend or something.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

:EG:


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, I know these bad things that you do.......and I do not approve.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

I do...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

..


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 29, 2004)

...


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2004)

*chuckles under my breath*


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *There's this petting zoo/animal park thingy in Winchester and they have lots of llamas that you can play with. *


I think we need to take a MMA trip to the Gettysburg game farm when it warms up.


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *
> The man......well, you can guess where his new home is, but it's not in the bathroom!! that's for sure. *


The dog house?


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *and carry around a fan made of fronds....:rofl: *


You forgot to mention peeling grapes.  Of course you realize the man she is describing is more than likely gay.


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **rubs beak*
> 
> then seig, and randy tried to dump me in the snow... *


Had we really tried, you would have gone in.  I held you out of the snow.


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *ha i can do those on my own...i think there is other reasons to keep them *


Good, come fix my car.  I need to get with your Dad in early May and start working on the bike.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I think we need to take a MMA trip to the Gettysburg game farm when it warms up. *



Do they play games there?


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *The dog house? *



Sometimes......but I need to buy one first......only have a cat. hmph


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Do they play games there?  *


No, they have Llamas you can pet and deer.  They also have tigers and bears and other stuff you can feed.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, they have Llamas you can pet and deer.  They also have tigers and bears and other stuff you can feed. *



Do I get to choose WHO I feed to the bear?


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Do I get to choose WHO I feed to the bear? *


You will not poison my bears.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You will not poison my bears. *



What about the tiger?  the llama?  the fish?


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

No to the tiger, to the rest, I don't care.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No to the tiger, to the rest, I don't care. *



You do have man eating pirahnas, right?


----------



## Seig (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *You do have man eating pirahnas, right? *


Um, no.  I gave loaned my fishtank to one of my students.


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Um, no.  I gave loaned my fishtank to one of my students. *



Well this plan won't work.....hmm.....must devise a new one.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *I think we need to take a MMA trip to the Gettysburg game farm when it warms up. *



methinks this is his polite way of telling us that we all belong in a zoo...... :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

uhh like what's your point?
*Moooooooooooooooo*


----------



## edhead2000 (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *uhh like what's your point?
> *Moooooooooooooooo* *



There's cows at the zoo??? what kind of zoo is that??  True story -- I went to a zoo in New Mexico once and they had deer in cages.........I have deer in my backyard, they're not a zoo animal.  Strange.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

petting zoos always have baby moozles


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...which petting zoos have you been too?  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 30, 2004)

i went to a petting zoo in london...it had baby goats and sheepies and chickens (i chased them!) and some jerks harrassing a bunny.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...which petting zoos have you been too?  :shrug: *



DC had baby moozles, and Buffalo zoo and Syracuse too.. you just haven't been to the right petting zoos


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> and chickens (i chased them!) and some jerks harrassing a bunny.


 Two comments here... when you were chasing the chickens was the theme to Rocky playin' in your head?  And doesn't chasing the chickens qualify as harrassing them, too?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 30, 2004)

No rocky theme, and it amused some kids!

...outside the zoo i did see a pretty rare bird...for the middle of London,....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Jan 30, 2004)

Entertaining Penguin Game!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *And doesn't chasing the chickens qualify as harrassing them, too? *



...don't exactly think that registered.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 30, 2004)

> ...don't exactly think that registered


 Perhaps we should whack Rusty like the penguins on the game she posted a link for.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

damn this guy's on the ball.     will you be my friend?


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *damn this guy's on the ball.     will you be my friend?   *


Don't go getting all emotional and touchy feely.....


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...don't swing that way.


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> * ...don't swing that way. *


Say what?  You said you and Randy used protection.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...time to get the mind outta the gutter....and back into the sewer where it belongs.  :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jan 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...time to get the mind outta the gutter....and back into the sewer where it belongs.  :shrug: *


That's my line, you thief.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 30, 2004)

...twas appropriate.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

What the..................

Look Tess,  Let's call him Chronuss


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 31, 2004)

*snorts.. he's a duck~!! *methinks someone's been hoppin' the fence


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **snorts.. he's a duck~!! *methinks someone's been hoppin' the fence  *



That's why the suggested name...... they realize he's an odd ball!

:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

Seig!  That's no way to wake Mr. C up!!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Seig!  That's no way to wake Mr. C up!! *


 With cojones like that no wonder they waddle when they walk.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **snorts.. he's a duck~!! *methinks someone's been hoppin' the fence  *



...yeti, horse, dog...now a duck...we'll have a three-ring circus soon.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Seig!  That's no way to wake Mr. C up!! *



I am standing holding Mr. C's purse..


----------



## Seig (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *With cojones like that no wonder they waddle when they walk. *


Thank you.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *Seig!  That's no way to wake Mr. C up!! *



Mr. C's given us proof...he _is_ a bear.  :shrug:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *With cojones like that no wonder they waddle when they walk. *



....been called a yeti...horse...dog...duck...penguin...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....been called a yeti...horse...dog...duck...penguin... *



which is most accurate?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

yeti...cept he doesn't like snow


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *yeti...cept he doesn't like snow *



I like snow! woo


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I like snow! woo *



not me. bah


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *not me. bah *



I think the yeti left again..........we can talk about him! yay


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I think the yeti left again..........we can talk about him! yay *



*gab gab gab* *chewin the fat*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *yeti...cept he doesn't like snow *



actually the yeti likes snow, he likes to throw snow at us he just doesn't like snow thrown at him that's why kathie and i teamed up and got him on friday yippy


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

And I missed this? dang!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *that's why kathie and i teamed up and got him on friday yippy  *



...what she failed to mention was after the fact they both got pelted.....


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...what she failed to mention was after the fact they both got pelted..... *



oh we didn't get pelted, justed pushed and threated to be thrown in the snow...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 1, 2004)

and i still missed this....darn....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah...but I still threw snow balls at you...:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> I still threw snow balls at you!
> *



Which Snowman's were they?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 1, 2004)

the one that got knocked down my the trash can....:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 2, 2004)

what's that silly commercial for 50 dates or something like that.. He puts a poor dressed up penguin out of his car in the road and his girlfriend *who loses her memory every time she goes to sleep* and the car runs over it.. course the penguin is safe albeit a bit rumpled... 
*calls the Penguin rescue society.. poor thing must be traumatized ~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

*pats the poor ittle penguin*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

Nobody's gonna run over my Tux!


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 2, 2004)

Penguin....The other white meat!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> *Penguin....The other white meat! *



:wah: My poor Tux, somebody save him!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

*dives out to save tux, gets smashed by car, no one cares but tux is safe*


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **dives out to save tux, gets smashed by car, no one cares but tux is safe* *



I care, did you hurt yourself? Are you going to go to court? Are you going to buy a new car?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **dives out to save tux, gets smashed by car, no one cares but tux is safe* *



I CARE!!!!!!!!!!! You saved my only friend!!!!!!!!! You shall be my hero!!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I care, did you hurt yourself? Are you going to go to court? Are you going to buy a new car?  *



maybe. maybe. hopefully


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I CARE!!!!!!!!!!! You saved my only friend!!!!!!!!! You shall be my hero!!!!! *



*hands back tux after gettin bitten*

fine, fine...i won't try to make penguin noises at the studio!

...everyone's a critic...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **hands back tux after gettin bitten*
> 
> fine, fine...i won't try to make penguin noises at the studio!
> ...




Tux bit you!?!?!  Bad penguin!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

eh. doesn't look as bad as chronuss's finger


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2004)

Ok...... now Chad, Seig told you to sharpen up and know your descriptions, Abby, keep working hard, Fuzzy, stop watching what Chad is doing, and Adam, stop thinking..... "watch me"!!  Now everybody get back to work!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

Yessir.


Teehee! That pic reminds me of a button I had pinned to corkboard I had in my room! It was a big penguin and a baby and the baby was sayin, "Waddle you do without me?"

...well...it was cute for a 7 yr old...:shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

hehe.


----------



## Seig (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *eh. doesn't look as bad as chronuss's finger  *


Yep, noses can be dangerous things.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

indeed


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

I have a nose!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _*
> I have a nose!
> *



Don't we all?:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

but your nose, thru yer own stupidness, hasn't been bopped by the QoP!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Don't we all?:rofl: *




Let's take a poll!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 2, 2004)

How'd we get from penguins to noses?? :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *How'd we get from penguins to noses?? :shrug: *



Opps..........new thread.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Opps..........new thread. *



oh my...


...i want a penguin...he could slide down the hill outside the music building...it'd be cute!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a penguin named Tux.  I'll let you come over and pet him sometime.  He's really cute.  He lives in my bathroom and my pet man cleans up after him!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*squee* ^-^

can i pet the pet man, too?


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> can i pet the pet man, too? *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Only if he consents!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Only if he consents! *




hey! for once, my mind WASN'T in the gutter!

:lol:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *hey! for once, my mind WASN'T in the gutter!
> *



And where exactly did YOU want to pet him!?!?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

on the head that DOESN'T think....the one with eyes and a mouth and stuff...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *on the head that DOESN'T think....the one with eyes and a mouth and stuff... *



You've obviously never heard of the one eyed snake then.......hahahaha


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

anything like a trouser snake


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> 
> 
> anything like a trouser snake  *



Quite possibly its evil twin!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*insert dramatic music*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **insert dramatic music* *



I dont believe Im reading this!!!!!!!

:uhohh:  :uhohh:  :uhohh:  :uhohh:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Believe it!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

http://laget.kicks-***.net/pingvin/pingu4.php

put curser on Yeti ... left click 
then lft click to swing at penguine


my best is 3,577.5


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 3, 2004)

High 5!!!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *http://laget.kicks-***.net/pingvin/pingu4.php
> 
> put curser on Yeti ... left click
> ...




I essentially had that up earlier...*pout*

...just on a different server...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> my best is 3,577.5
> :D [/B][/QUOT...'m glad Tux is safe and sound in my bathroom!*


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

I shan't participate in the whacking of poor defenseless pengii's .. ya meanieheads~!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

They need to reverse it...have the penguin whack the yeti...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

now THAT I would participate in :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

hmm. wear a white shirt on sparring night and make sure chad comes in and it would be the same.....kinda...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys remember at Showbiz (what it was called when I was little) they had that whack-a-mole game?  Yeah.......like that, only whack-a-yeti:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

:rofl:

Need 'em at Chuck E Cheese's...get extra tickets for that game


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

Seig plays whacka Mole on everyone sparring nights.. :rofl:


Gee Fluffy looked rather penguinish the other night, with his new black armor all top and white bottoms.. *snorts*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*snorts while giggling* hims did!!!!

...yesh...we all know how Seig likes to play whack-a-student! :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

Aww! adorable!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I need a coat like that today!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

yes! but not made out of penguin down! take them rotten canada gooses!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Any bird will work!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

D'OH


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

aww! poor little penguin!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

kinda like the 50 first dates penguin! (w/out the shirt)


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

Galapagos Penguins


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

I saw these when I was in New Zealand!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

aww! tis blue! cuteness!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Little Penguins are the smallest of all the penguins standing only 16 to 17 inches tall (41 to 44 cm) and weighing only about 2 lbs. (1 kilogram). They are sometimes called the "Little Blue penguin", "Fairy penguin", and "Blue penguin". It is called "blue" because of the indigo-blue and slate-gray color of the feathers. There are two sub-species recognized: the Little, or Fairy penguin and the White-flippered penguin. The White-flippered penguins have a white stripe around the edges of the flippers and are located in New Zealand. Little penguins breed and live on the coast of Southern Australia, Tasmania, and several sub-Antarctic Islands south of New Zealand. Some scientists believe the White-flippered penguins to be the eighteenth penguin species. The total population is estimated to be about 500,000 breeding pairs. The Little penguins prefer the warm waters off southern Australia and New Zealand. They hunt small fish and squid in the shallow waters close to the shore during the day. At night they come onshore after dark to sleep and return to the waters before dawn each morning. Since they feed in the shallow waters close to shore they are easy to see from land. Little penguins use rock crevices or caves for their nests. Where these are not available they dig a long burrow to use. 

Very cute penguins indeed!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

aww!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

They always look like they're gonna fall flat on their face!!  poor babies


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*huggles the penguins*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Awwww..........I need a cute huggly penguin!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

we need men that are like penguins! cute and huggly!


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ah yes! Nice, cuddly, huggly men!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*nods in agreement*

...i need a penguin plushie to cuddle with...my big plush duck is getting a bit worn...


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

Yay........penguin plushies!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

*grin*

i wanna go back to sea world just so i can pet the penguin again!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *They always look like they're gonna fall flat on their face!!  poor babies *



I always look like that....:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 3, 2004)

naw. you stand up straighter than the penguins.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 3, 2004)

not really....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2004)

he does tilt ..*nodding*


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Ah yes! Nice, cuddly, huggly men!! *



I need to clarify that I have a nice, cuddly, huggly man  hehe.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *he does tilt ..*nodding* *



quite...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *quite...:rofl: *



Funny how they can't see it..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

which they...your voices...or my voices...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

oh a quandry.. methinks my voices are talking to Your voices.. *runs and arms myself*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...still wish I could understand what they were sayin'.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

better not put them in the Babel Translator.. oh Lord..


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...maybe I could understand them then...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

true enough.. but then they would be soooooo misconstrued and outta context.. well of course .. That's when we would understand them~!
*swats myself*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

but to us that would make perfect sense!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

*DeSwats self* Yesh.. whispers.. I understood every word :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

glad you did...now you can tell me.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

later.. after I am done 'ruffling'


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

they shan't be ruffled...:ticked:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

*whistles off-key*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

...the last time I tried to do that...I was laughing to hard to even whistle..:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 4, 2004)

heheee.. it is quite amusing to do 

*chortles and snorts*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

especially when you're laughing about when you're trying to whistle....:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Let's all do....a...  front wing extensions.... followed by a new technique.....  Pecking Beak....  Rusty you work with Chronus tonight!
:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Let's all do....a...  front wing extensions.... followed by a new technique.....  Pecking Beak....  Rusty you work with Chronus tonight!
> :rofl: *



LOL. is chronuss the one w/ the big head?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 4, 2004)

methinks Rusty's the one that's about to get swatted.  :hammer:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 5, 2004)

naw. got enough of that last night.

...grr...yer heel hurts when it's sunk into a calf muscle!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _*
> ...grr...yer heel hurts when it's sunk into a calf muscle!   I need a hotTub!
> *



Ok, Rusty goes first....... last one in is a rotten eggggg.......
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2004)

Talk about your "Mass Attack"!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

hehee...the kenpoists are on the verge of taking over the world...mwahahaha...:EG:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 5, 2004)

Chad is high....... he thinks he can fly...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 5, 2004)

....:shrug:


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hehee...the kenpoists are on the verge of taking over the world...mwahahaha...:EG: *


So behind the times......


----------



## Seig (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Chad is high....... he thinks he can fly... *


He's trying to formulate a new technique, Leaping Penguin


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 9, 2004)

Penguin AND scorpion kenpo?  I don't know about that!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by Seig
> *He's trying to formulate a new technique, Leaping Penguin *



Rusty's variation....Leaping Birdbrain...:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

oh bah. i've always known leaping birdbrain...i just can't stick the landing...*falls*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

dunno about the leaping part...but the latter half is certainly right.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

bah...again...another fact i can't deny...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2004)

nope...view it everynight.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

Methinks we shall teach Rusty how to fall properly tonight.. 
*wicked smile*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

no no...my shoulder won't allow it.

and kathie says she needs to work on it, too...so mayhaps wed.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

you DO have another shoulder.. but maybe if you ask me nicely...

I did work hard on your hoofcover today.. made an entire new soul for the bottom.. Now I need a leather needle.. *hint hint*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

hmm...true...that i do...

...er...i just got paid today...i guess that's good for you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

well it's good for you.. too


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks for fixin my hoofcover, tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

you's most welcome Abbey.. it shall be better than the other one *G*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

yay! ..grr...but i still don't know where my noggin cover is...


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2004)

have you peered through the Shepherd cage??


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 9, 2004)

not yet...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

and speaking of bird brained...Rusty's hair color certainly shined through wednesday night.... :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> and speaking of bird brained...Rusty's hair color certainly shined through wednesday night.... :rofl:




Hmmm, a pitcure is worth a 1000 words, so either get typing or send me a picture


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

we were at McDonald's...and five Sheperdstown cops walk in...it was one of those had to be there moment's... :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 14, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> we were at McDonald's...and five Sheperdstown cops walk in...it was one of those had to be there moment's... :rofl:




So, what you are saying is that she attracted the attention of five cops.

I always attract attention of the local enforcers, yet, not in such numbers just for eating. Usually I ahve to do somethign first  :ultracool


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

....then the officers had a lengthy discussion of what is and is not a cardboard cup... :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Feb 14, 2004)

That they did!

...there's something about cops followin us to restaurants....remember Denny's that one night?


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 14, 2004)

that's because of the gay guy that spit on the manager.... :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

hmmm........so.......penguins?


----------



## edhead2000 (Mar 8, 2004)

More Penguins


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> that's because of the gay guy that spit on the manager.... :rofl:



That was quite comical that night.. we shoulda gotten a free meal with the show~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2004)

This Penguin is ready


----------

